# addictions



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

am I the only one with a problem? I dont have the room in my house for more (large) tanks, so now I'm setting them up in my mom's house


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You're in Florida, you can go outside. A lot of us have MTS.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I ran out of room for reef tanks in my bedroom, now there's a 125 gallon downstairs.


----------



## mdoran11 (May 7, 2012)

I'm in college and should be saving money, but find myself trying to start another tank.:chair: <- My sense of responsible spending is not pleased.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i am not addicted...
i do not have MTS...


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

haha wow! maybe not even a little bit? LOL


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

:/ so awesome! I would turnt that fish factory into my plant factory!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I seem to be catching up quickly on the MTS. I've got 5 tanks right now in a 13x12 room but I'm in need of another soon because my breeding is going through the roof right now.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

MUHAHAHAHA

MTS????
MTS????


NAW i dont got MTS i got the MTTB(more tanks then brains) syndrome!

MTS and crunchy little meat filled things that the loaches eat 

I will post some pictures of my tank pileS

Got a 14x14 room stacked floor to ceiling with emptys LOL and lets not even discuss the 150 tanks stacked in the center of the floor of my main room!

Naw we will not mention the other 45 tanks i have to get from my buddys house yet 

naw i dont have an addiction i can stop soon as i die!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

lohachata;

"i am not addicted...
i do not have MTS..."

ummmm, you forgot the storage locker.....................


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

WildForFish said:


> lohachata;
> 
> "i am not addicted...
> i do not have MTS..."
> ...


i had to read this 3 times before i saw it was directed at loha cause i thought i had me a stalker! LOL


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha! I thought about putting one in my kitchen lol


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

arch aquatics said:


> i had to read this 3 times before i saw it was directed at loha cause i thought i had me a stalker! LOL




lol sorry!


AKA Mrs.Lohachata


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

PuterChickFL said:


> Haha! I thought about putting one in my kitchen lol


umm....well to be honest my last fish room was my kitchen!

it was the biggest room in the house with the eating area


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

John, your fishroom is awesome!!


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

a guy has a double garage full of aquariums and he's trying to get rid of them. this doesn't help with my problem lol


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

lohachata said:


> i am not addicted...
> i do not have MTS...


I would not like to have your electric bill.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

PuterChickFL said:


> a guy has a double garage full of aquariums and he's trying to get rid of them. this doesn't help with my problem lol


Nope, it only gets you closer to your solution.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

Someone please help me. PLEASE.

I just got in around 1:30am from picking up another tank. I couldn't pass this up. It's a hex corner tank, around maybe 35-40 gallons. Has everything to start a saltwater. He gave me sand, coral, the stand, canister filter, lights,etc. all for $70

There has to be a special group or something I can subscribe to for this! LOL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think that those of us that have this disease really bad should get together and buy a large tract of land and build a big compound with a central building that covers about 3 or 4 acres so we can have all the tanks we want..


----------

